# Matagorda SE rigs 5/6/2017



## Flounder7783 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Jet Ski Fishing*

Man, you guys are crazy!!!


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

perfect day!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow cool trip.

Ride on, Oops I mean fish on....


----------



## tolate (Sep 5, 2016)

*Jet ski fishing*

Very nice, someday I will be making a trip like that


----------



## Scott M (Jun 6, 2017)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------

